# 1991 Stanza won't start in hot weather.



## wchris1988 (Apr 21, 2008)

Generally in the morning it will start up just fine and run fine. Once it gets hotter outside it still runs fine until I go into a store or something and come back out to leave. I then wont start. It cranks and will attempt to start and struggles. If I let it sit there for about 30 minutes, sometimes longer it starts up again. 

Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this? 

Its becoming very annoying.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Maybe a leaky injector and causing a "flooded" scenario during a hot start. Try putting the gas pedal to the floor next time and see if this helps.


----------



## apelly1989 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm having the same problem with my 92 stanza. pushing the pedal to the floor before starting it seems to work but why does it do it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be any of a couple of things. A common problem was a bad AAC valve. This is used to richen the mixture when starting and for maintaining idle during loads on the engine. There were two different brand valves, but they are interchangeable. In order for this to work properly, base idle needs to be adjusted properly per the service manual procedure. Leaking injector(s) could also cause this, but U12 Stanzas were more known for fuel injectors leaking externally more so than into the engine. A fuel pressure leakdown test can confirm if this is the problem. A vacuum leak can cause this as well. Also, make sure your spark plugs, wires and distributor cap/rotor are in good shape and not due for replacement. If they are, stick with NGK or genuine Nissan parts.


----------



## newave (Sep 4, 2015)

I have had the same problem on a few different vehicles 
The issue was Fuel !!
I replaced the fuel filter and It worked for a while . then the same problem again.
so I dropped the tank and looked at the fuel pump pre filter It was clogged with black sludge 
coming from oxidization or decay of the tank where it was sandwiched together in the factory 

A new tank and filters Fixed the problem on three different vehicles 2 Mercury sable and my Stanza


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

A real quick check is the ignition coil. They're very sensitive to temperature changes once they are close to dying. Get your multimeter and check the resistance on it. Even as little as .1 ohms difference will make it fail in the heat.


----------

